# ducato gearbox?????



## paul67 (Jan 8, 2009)

hi could any body help with a few questions, firstly i have a 89 ducato 2.5 td ,originally it was just a normal 2. 5 or maybe 2 litre anyway how do i tell exactly what engine/ gearbox that is in the van and secondly my gearbox keeps getting stuck in gear which is a partial engine strip to free it , does anyone know if the talbot gearbox will fit a 91/92 ducato engine as this is what i was told was installed in van .. thanks paul


----------

